# Is cricut easy press good for quality prints?



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

I purchased a cricut easy press and I have done some prints already. I plan to sell prints and print orders. They appear to look professional. Can anyone give me their opinion on the quality of this press.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

culturdcustoms said:


> I purchased a cricut easy press and I have done some prints already. I plan to sell prints and print orders. They appear to look professional. Can anyone give me their opinion on the quality of this press.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If you are only doing this for yourself it would be fine.
When you sell them you should be using professional materials and fallowing the manufactures instructions. When you see iron listed that is for Crafters/hobbyist, not for professionals. The easy press is just a large iron with a digital temp and timer. A clam shell or swing away press gives consistent pressure. Which is the only way you can keep your quality up.
If you were to read every post i have made about heat presses, i typically always say to buy a quality press like Geo Knight, Hotronix, or Hix but I would recommend pretty much any press from china etc. over the easy press. 

It is also small, so many designs will take multipal "pressings" to do.
Also multi color designs that have tight registration will be very difficult to do if the design is any larger then the heating surface. 

Part of what makes the print last is the correct temperature, time, and very important correct pressure.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Basically...... It's a toy! 🙂


----------

